

Ask HN: Does a print-and-mail-something-for-me service exist? - gregmuender

I don&#x27;t own a printer. I don&#x27;t even know where to find one. But alas, I need to print and mail a form to the government. Can I just upload the doc to a service, who will then print and mail for a small fee? If this doesn&#x27;t exist, should it be built?
======
PaulHoule
There are a lot of these, see

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4261981/any-snail-mail-
ap...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4261981/any-snail-mail-apis-
recommendations)

------
darkmethod
I haven't used Lob myself. But I hear good things.
[https://lob.com/](https://lob.com/)

------
day_
Lob.com works very well

